# W.A. Jarrel-Baptist Church Perpetuity,or The Continuous Existence of Baptist Church..



## Mayflower (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone read : 

Baptist Church Perpetuity, or The Continuous Existence of Baptist Churches From the Apostolic Age to the Present Day Demonstrated by the Bible and by History. by W. A. Jarrel 

https://www.standardbearer.org/Shop/Detail.aspx?ID=469


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2008)

I would not commend any "trail-of-blood" style historical theology. As Reformed Baptist scholar James Renihan has put it: this kind of emphasis is nothing more than Romanesque "apostolic succession" in a Protestant guise.

And see this resource: Trail of Blood - The PuritanBoard


----------

